# Deira fish market opening hours



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone know the opening hours of the Deira fish market?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

6 till 11


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks. Is that 6am - 11am?


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

imom said:


> Thanks. Is that 6am - 11am?


11pm or i think 12 midnite.bcoz v once went after 11 on weekend n it was still open.

Rayh.


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Are those hours applicable 7 days a week?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

not sure but i have been several times at the weekend at those times (night) and it has been open. They were closing at 10 when i went that late though.


----------

